# Subwoofer Audiopipe, uso casero



## juliangp (Sep 12, 2014)

Hola, resulta que buscando un subwoofer para hacer un tipo de home theater casero encontre uno que mas o menos se acomoda a mis necesidades pero no tengo referencias de esta marca. Se trata del audiopipe ts-vr12 el cual cuenta con las siguientes características:



Simulándolo en el WinIsd me da esa respuesta:



Por lo poco que se lo que estoy viendo esta bien, pero como he dicho anteriormente tengo pocas referencias de la marca y no estoy muy seguro de si es un parlante apto para el uso en casa, ya que esta pensado para automóvil. Por lo tanto necesito un poco de ayuda

Saludos


----------



## Fitap (Sep 12, 2014)

Te dio 200 litros la caja BR? te va a quedar un sub debajo de una mesita no tan chica. Esa marca es car audio, doble bobina, no tengo ni idea como es eso.


----------



## juliangp (Sep 12, 2014)

Si exactamente, si pruebo con un volumen menor?


----------



## Cdma System (Sep 13, 2014)

juliangp dijo:


> Si exactamente, si pruebo con un volumen menor?




¿para qué utilizar un programa de calculo si después no se van a respetar los valores que brinda este para un desempeño óptimo?


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 13, 2014)

Julian: He visto esos parlantes y DENTRO DE LO QUE SE CONSIGUE parecen bien hechitos . Me gustaria probar uno ....

experimentador:  Lamento contradecirte y no lo tomes a mal ... pero no estas haciendo honor a tu nick !!
El winIsd esta hecho para simular comportamiento , y si bien es cierto que te indica de entrada lo optimo ... no te impide probar otras configuraciones DENTRO DE CIERTOS LIMITES . 

Evidentemente 200l para un baffle es algo grande y hay que considerar reducirlo . Posiblemente tengas que caer en caja sellada . Pero yo probaria reducirlo a ver que tan horrible se ve .


----------



## Cdma System (Sep 13, 2014)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Evidentemente 200l para un baffle es algo grande y hay que considerar reducirlo . Posiblemente tengas que caer en caja sellada . Pero yo probaria reducirlo a ver que tan horrible se ve .



que tan horrible puede llegar a "sonar" diría yo.


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 13, 2014)

Generalmente ... cuando reducis volumen , se crea un pico en la respuesta . A veces no es tanto y jugando con la frecuencia de sintonía podes acomodarlo a algo aceptable . todo con sus riesgos y contraindicaciones , hay que estar atento a la excursion maxima del cono por ejemplo.


----------



## juliangp (Sep 13, 2014)

Gracias por sus respuestas!

experimentador: al volumen lo reduzco en el programa para ver como se va a comportar, ya que me lo permite y de esta manera no gasto MDF al "pepe".

Antonio: la verdad es muy linda la construcción por las imágenes ilustrativas del producto, he reducido el volumen de la caja a 100l con la misma frecuencia de sintonía y me ha dado la siguiente respuesta:



Acá con 75l:



Y por último con 50l, que parece la más fea:



Saldos y gracias


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 13, 2014)

Le estas pifiando con la frecuencia de sintonia!!! ... NO DEBERIA SER INFERIOR A Fs .... segun dictan las buenas costumbres y la salud del parlante....

Evidentemente NO PASA NADA al reducir el volumen. Proba sintonizar 35-40 Hz y contame.

Ademas... ya 75 lts es un buen volumen para un 12". ....


----------



## juliangp (Sep 13, 2014)

A la frecuencia de sintonía menor a fs me la ponía el WinIsd spongo debería ser para dejar la curva mas plana a cambio de mayor excursión (?. Debajo las caps:

75 litros / 31hz (sintonía = fs)



75 litros / 35hz 



75 litros / 40hz


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 13, 2014)

Ves el pico que te decia? ... yo haria la de 75l y 31Hz ... es muy aceptable .


----------



## juliangp (Sep 13, 2014)

Sí, claramente! aparte mire la curva de excursión a 200w que es la potencia de mi amplificador! justo! con un pasaaltos solucionaria la posible sobreexcursion. Lo único que tendría que tener fe que esos parámetros son reales!ya que como es un doble bobina no se como habrá sido medido, si en serie o paralelo...



Que hago, lo compro? tengo envío gratis hasta mi ciudad encima 

Saludos y Gracias!


----------



## Fitap (Sep 13, 2014)

El ampli tuyo admite 4 Ohm? mira que muchos amplis admiten pero con la salvedad que en todas las salidas haya 4 Ohm, al menos eso es lo que leo en mis amplis, si se puede hacer algun artilugio no lo se, cuidado con eso.


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 14, 2014)

juliangp dijo:


> Que hago, lo compro? tengo envío gratis hasta mi ciudad encima



Dadas las circunstancias que vivimos ... y las consideraciones que vos mismo has visto ... me parece que es una buena inversion.


Y no te compliques con filtro ... debajo de 30Hz hay "poca musica" que te lo pueda sacar de rango.


----------



## juliangp (Sep 14, 2014)

Fitap: el amplificador es una copia del esquema interno del modulo integrado STK 4048XI  que fue modificada poniendo como transistores de salida 2sc5200 y 2sa1943 y utilizando un voltaje que me permite alcanzar 200Wrms a 8ohm. No soporta 4ohm porque solo tiene dos pares complementarios a la salida y el transformador no tiene la potencia necesaria para que el amplificador trabaje con tal impedancias.
De todas formas esto no es un problema ya que el subwoofer tiene doble bobina de 4ohm pudiendo ser configuradas en serie o paralelo obteniendo así 2 u 8 ohms de impedancia nominal, nunca 4.

Antonio: si vos me lo decis! Jaja ya lo voy a comprar. De ultima si me llevo un chasco la culpa es de audiopipe que dio parametros "fruteros" jaja. Voy a esperar un dia mas a ver si en de tonhalle me pasa los parametros de un subwoofer de 12 con campana de fundicion de aluminio y cono de kevlar que salemenos que el audiopipe pero hay que simulaarlo con los parametros que ellos me den para ver si en realidad es mejor transductor.

Saludos y muchas gracias!


----------



## Fitap (Sep 14, 2014)

Julian, me mataste con lo que estas hablando, de p.. me meti a hacerme unos cajas y se soldar (creo) bibinas, capacitores y resistencias.

Suerte con el proyecto.


----------



## juliangp (Sep 15, 2014)

Igual era solamente para hacer una aclaración ! gracias!

PD: hoy pago el sub, no me convence el sub de audifan, necesita muuuchos litros y da para caja cerrada que no me gusta! Espero que todo salga bien


----------



## juliangp (Sep 25, 2014)

Me ha llegado el subwoofer, le verdad una belleza, tiene un granpeso y parece muy robusto, pero estos datos subjetivos no me aportan nada, al medirlo con el limp me ha arrojado los siguientes TS:



> Thiele-Small parameters:
> 
> Fs  = 36.81 Hz
> Re  = 7.20 ohms[dc]
> ...



 Creo que distan de ser los que dice el fabricante ya que varían un poco bastante. Lo único que me queda es probar con aumentar la masa agregada, ya que la FS varió solo un 18% y el limp recomienda una variación de FS de 20% mínimo.
 Simulando en el WinIsd la respuesta calculada anteriormente varía un montón y ahora me recomienda una caja sellada de casi 400L y un volúmen parecido para la caja ventilada que tiene un pico en la respuesta. Cabe destacar que la respuesta no es de la mejor para un subwoofer, con el punto de -3dB a 36hz con una caja de 75L sintonizada a FS.



La verdad es que me he desilusionado un poco y me dan ganas de vender el sub. Espero sus respuestas!

Saludos


----------



## Fitap (Sep 25, 2014)

Enorme, olvidate, mejor usa el datasheet del fabricante, segun dice que en vented es de 55 litros para ese modelo.

Se lo ve lindo el sub, buena suerte.

http://www.audiopipe.com/support/manuals/car-audio/subwoofers/TS-VR_manual_s.pdf


p.d. te sigo el tema porque me pidieron que haga un par de sub como refuerzo para usar en HT y este modelo de audiocar le tengo fe.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 25, 2014)

Le has metido 90gr de masa y solo varia un 18%??
Hay algo raro ahi.... tiene la suspension muy dura.. es un parlante para bass-reflex... o eso parece. O es cualquier verdura las specs del fabricante...
Revisa la medicion y hacela de nuevo, por que yo con 20gr le cambie la fcia un 25% a un parlante de 12"


----------



## sancas (Sep 26, 2014)

hola julian yo no tengo mucha experiencia en esto, pero por lo que he leído en el foro
(Seguro que ya lo has hecho) pero dicen  que hay que hacer un poco de rodaje antes
 de medir, es solo una sugerencia como te digo no tengo experiencia, un saludo y suerte con el proyecto........


----------



## juliangp (Sep 26, 2014)

Zoidberg: Bueno, voy a poner el subwoofer con una onda continua de 37hz durante un par de horas a ver si la suspensión se ablanda un poco y obtengo parámetros mas parecidos a los que dice el fabricante. La verdad que es bastante dura la suspensión, supuestamente está hecha de caucho butilo, que es el mismo material de las cámaras de bicicleta, supongo que esto lo hace bastante duro y sospecho que tiene doble araña el parlante.
 No se si puse el peso correctamente, ya que era un tope de goma con una gran tuerca pegada arriba que estaba apoyado sobre el cono. Después del proceso de ablande si es que sucede algo, espero que cambie un poco los parámetros para mejor para poder simular el subwoofer correctamente.

Fitap: Yyy... tendria que hacer la caja con los parámetros que me da el fabricante y que sea lo que sea, pero en el fondo se que no es lo correcto, de paso aprendo de estas cosas...

Sancas: Antes que nada gracias por desearme suerte, y voy a seguir tus consejos a ver que pasa! 

Saludos y gracias a todos por la ayuda!


----------



## Fitap (Sep 26, 2014)

De acuerdo con vos juliangp, me gusta aprender a mi tambien, y de ser asi como dice el Dr., que puede ser un parlante duro, como se miden?


----------



## juliangp (Sep 26, 2014)

Creo que la dureza del altavoz viene determinada por el parámetro VAS! mientras mas grande es este mas blanda es la suspensión...


----------



## juliangp (Sep 27, 2014)

Bueno he medido el parlante y ha mejorado despues del ablandamiento de la suspensión y disminuí una resonancia proveniente de la mesa donde lo media , ahora lo he simulado con una caja de 70L y una frecuencia de sintonía de 36hz y me ha dado un pico en la respuesta de 4dB a 50hz y el punto de -3dB a 29hz, mucho mejor, ya que al pico lo voy a poder aplastar y con 200w ni se llega a la excursión máxima ni siquiera a esos 50hz, por las dudas los parámetros que me ha dado son los siguientes:



> Thiele-Small parameters:
> 
> Fs  = 35.33 Hz
> Re  = 7.20 ohms[dc]
> ...



Esta es la respuesta:



También me ha tocado poner bastante masa en el cono pero bueno, es lo que hay, ahora estoy transformado en un pseudo-carpintero haciendo la caja y ya que estoy aprovecho para hacer una pregunta, me conviene poner solo un port de 3 pulgadas de diámetro y aproximadamente 9cm de largo o dos de 4.7cm de diámetro interno y 7cm de largo?

Saludos gente


----------



## juliangp (Nov 15, 2014)

Terminé el bafle, quedo un 7/10 en mi opinión sumando sonido y estética


----------



## detrakx (Nov 15, 2014)

Buen trabajo Julian, si te animas podes armar un eq sencillo para ajustar el realce ocasionado por la caja. si te interesa subo el esquematico.


----------



## juliangp (Nov 16, 2014)

Bueno gracias detrakx, igual no es corregible desde el cross?


----------



## detrakx (Nov 17, 2014)

Si es posible desde el cross, pero es mucho mejor planchar el riple. y luego hacer el cross.


----------



## juliangp (Nov 17, 2014)

Aah bueno, pasame el esquema. Gracias!


----------



## detrakx (Nov 17, 2014)

Aca va adjunto el esquematico, y ajustado para ecualizar la respuesta simulada del la caja + parlante.
Ahora bien teoricamente este filtro no tiene el mismo Q, si observas las pendientes de la simulacion no son iguales. Esto se puede lograr de manera mas precisa con una LT.
Para mi gusto, este tipo de filtro es muy simple y versatil. y siempre obtuve muy buenos resultados.
Con el preset se ajusta el valor de ganancia deseado.
 0% -13db.5 
 50%= 0db 
 100%= +13.5db

Adjunto una Respuesta con Eq a bajas F, con el filtro que propongo tambien hay Eq en los agudos pero utilizando un High Shelvin. 

Saludos.


----------



## juliangp (Feb 23, 2017)

Hola de nuevo, cometí un gran error en la construcción del bafle, ya que si bien esta correctamente sintonizado y el volúmen de la caja tiene buena relación calidad-precio (refiriendome a la cantidad de mdf utilizada), hubo una variable que no tuve en cuenta y me trajo problemas con el manejo de altas potencias en el subwoofer, esta es la velocidad de aire en los tubos de sintonía a la frecuencia de resonancia. A bajas frecuencias cercanas a fs y altas potencias el bafle tiene mejor utilidad como ventilador de pie que como subwoofer.
 Leyendo en otro foro del cual no recuerdo el nombre, vi que la velocidad del aire en el tubo de sintonía debe andar alrededor de 0.07 mach, es decir unos 24m/s u 86Km/h. Cuando simulo en el WinIsd a máxima potencia es evidente el error y me arroja unos 80m/s o 288Km/h .
 Teniendo en cuenta lo anterior voy a rehacer el bafle con un port rectangular del mismo ancho que el frente y el alto definido según la velocidad deseada, y ya que está, modificarle la frecuencia de sintonía a 30Hz debido a que vi mejores resultados en el WinIsd. A continuación vuelvo a citar los parámetros T/S del sub y unas imágenes que corresponen a la caja de 80l, sintonizadas a 30Hz y el parlante exitado con 200W que solo se diferencian en la colocación de unos filtros:



> Thiele-Small parameters:
> 
> Fs = 35.33 Hz
> Re = 7.20 ohms[dc]
> ...





Filtros aplicado a la caja con filtros:


 Subo lo anterior para consultar si lo que hice respecto a la nueva frecuencia de sintonía de los tubos y la aplicación de los filtros esta bien o  mal y con respecto a la velocidad del aire no tengo ninguna duda.

Saludos


----------



## svartahrid (Feb 24, 2017)

Yo a ese de haber querido dual port, hubiera usado dos tubos de 3", para lo cual a una frecuencia de unos 30hz (80lts) requeriria una longitud de 26 pulgadas. Me parecieron raras esas longitudes que mencionabas, por eso cargue los datos en una calculadora bastante buena que es esta. Ya ahora que tienes hecha la caja, te va a costar un poco mas ajustar y equilibrar los puertos, por eso del desplazamiento de espacio que se comen. Aunque creo que tambien dos de 2.5" hubieran sido mas que suficiente, y exigirian una longitud de 10.3" (26cm), asi no te quitan demasiado espacio.


----------



## juliangp (Feb 25, 2017)

Así como lo arme esta bien sintonizado ya que lo medi con el Limp, mi duda es otra cosa. Gracias y saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 26, 2017)

juliangp dijo:


> Así como lo arme esta bien sintonizado ya que lo medi con el Limp, mi duda es otra cosa. Gracias y saludos


El nuevo diseño parece estar Ok, si la excursion del cono es la linea verde


----------

